# Driven moose hunt



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Well it all happened suddenly , I have never been outside the country and if you told me like 20 days earlier then the flight that I was going abroad and plus hunting I would not believe ya  The opportunity striked , my relative invited me , I sold some stuff and got money , was able to find a sponsor for the flight and boom my dream was about to come true and it did , not all the way thought , but why you have to see the video and then understand , I also did some fishing and will make a video of it soon also and post here , of course youtube is raising generation of sissies so it was marked as non advertiser friendly but still I don't care I posted it without ads because I couldn't wait more 
please tell me if you like it !






some pics for fun


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think you were right not to take the shot. What a privelege to see a wild moose. Thanks for sharing. Better luck next time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome trip. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much my friends ! Hope better luck next time


----------

